# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Feliz cumpleaños, magic molon

## Pulgas

Reconozco que se me pasó ayer :Whistle:  (el cumple fue el 18), y eso que tenía previsto abrir el hilo por la mañana. De todas maneras, como nunca es tarde... :Oops: 

*Feliz cumpleaños, compañero.* 
Al menos espero que lo hayas pasado tan bien como sueles hacer disfrutar a los peques en tus actuaciones.
Un abrazo.

 :Party:  :Drunk:  :Party:  :Drunk:  :Party:  :Drunk:  :Party:  :Drunk:  :Party:  :Drunk:  :Party:  :Drunk:

----------


## Iban

¡¡Aquí todavía es día 18!!  :Smile1:  Son las siete menos veinte, así que llego a tiempo.

¡Felicidades, Magic Molón!

Japijaaaaaapi tuuuu yuuuuu....

----------


## Ming

Bueno, yo llego tarde pero me da igual :P

Felicidades!!!  :Smile1:

----------


## Moñiño

Muchas gracias compis. Gracias. Ya os guardare un trocito tarta.

Salutres

----------


## Pulgas

:O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  ¡Cuento con ello!  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Felicidades magic molon!

Sin duda tus consejos que me has dado sobre magia infantil me han servido!

Mas vale tarde que nunca!  :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

te iba a dar la bienvenida al foro no se porque...
Feliz cumpleaños colega!!

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Felicidadeeeeees!!!
mas que nada por si a mi tambien me das tarta...
es broma, llamadme raro pero no me gusta la tarta

----------


## Moñiño

Gracias apañeros. Aqui para lo que querais y mas veces. 
Si no os gusta la tarte, tengo sugus.

Nos vemos.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

muyyy feliz cumpleaños amigo magico

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## bestiakenedy

felicidades!!!!!!

----------


## Moñiño

Gracias Ezquiel,Gracias Bestia. No lo hareis por la tarta, no :Confused: ?

----------


## bestiakenedy

Jajaja, en absoluto xD espero que los hayas celebrado bien los años, que solo se cumplen 1 vez xD

----------


## tres de PICAS

Yo si lo hago por la tarta jajaja  :O16: 

Es broma felicidades!!!!!!!

----------

